# Hit and run driver spared felony charge



## Flea (Nov 6, 2010)

_Martin Joel Erzinger, 52, faces two misdemeanor traffic charges stemming  from a July 3 incident when he allegedly hit bicyclist Dr. Steven Milo  from behind then sped away, according to court documents.

Erzinger manages more than $1 billion in assets. He would have to  publicly disclose any felony charge within 30 days, according to North  American Securities Dealers regulations.

Felony  convictions have some pretty serious job implications for someone in  Mr. Erzinger's profession, and that entered into it, Hurlbert said.  When you're talking about restitution, you don't want to take away his  ability to pay._

What, he can't sell his Benz?  Oh right - he damaged the side mirror against the victim's spinal column.  Tough break.


----------

